# JAPSHOW 2015



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

hi all , i went to the japshow last sunday and took some pics as always .
hope you like  and will be more to follow later when i get time to process them:thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

few more









































































more later


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stunning work as always! :bowdown1:


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I love this car, don't think I've ever seen a picture of it that isn't awesome! :bowdown1:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Stunning work as always! :bowdown1:


Cheers mike , will have more just when i get the chance :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Alex C said:


> I love this car, don't think I've ever seen a picture of it that isn't awesome! :bowdown1:


Thats how i prefer them , only a few subtle changes not straying to far from its originality keeping with the flow of the body.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

jaycabs said:


> Thats how i prefer them , only a few subtle changes not straying to far from its originality keeping with the flow of the body.


It has full topsecret body kit. Looks good


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

samgtr said:


> It has full topsecret body kit. Looks good


 It fits the curves of the car nicely .

The light blue angry tattoo r33 sort of looks ok but for my personal opinion the kit just looks too bolt on .


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning set of pics mate, very nice. I have some of the same show, I'll put them up when I get time.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some stunning pic's as usual mate


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

r32r33r34r35 said:


> Some stunning pic's as usual mate


Cheers  will post more at some point just been a bit busy


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

few for now and more later


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Stunning cars and pics


----------



## GMeaks (Aug 12, 2014)

Great pics mate


----------



## VeeDeeCee1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*JapShow 2015 Piccies*

Some fab pictures - sorry I didn't make it!:flame:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome pictures. 
Love how they have been taken and processed.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Cheers every one , i know theres probably lots of things the pros would point out about my pics but i like them  glad you lot like them too :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

jaycabs said:


> Cheers every one , i know theres probably lots of things the pros would point out about my pics but i like them  glad you lot like them too :thumbsup:


Pros tend to place a car, rather than have to take a shot of it where it happens to be.
Which makes a difference.

But they still look ace.


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

I always wonder how these pics look on your computers as the screen i use only displays upto 720p , some of you will probably be using 1080 or ultra hd or maybe 4k .
just that i do have much larger copies of my pics but on this site they tend to use alot of screen and not compress hence why i use a the size i do here .

Would have thought on some of your higher end screens the quality might look a bit low ???


----------



## Kr155 (Mar 12, 2015)

Loving the green R35


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

more


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

will be few more later when i get time


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

think that will do for now


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's grey 33 looks amazing.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Convertible Silvia!?

And the rear of that yellow R34 GTT is almost as perfect as it gets.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pictures. How do you get that "candy" look on the car images? Is it a filter on the lens?


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> That's grey 33 looks amazing.


Goes well too


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Convertible Silvia!?
> 
> And the rear of that yellow R34 GTT is almost as perfect as it gets.


I know i had to do a double take when i walk buy that silvia , looks good  and that 34 did look good just wasnt 100% sure in the front grill area .


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

AdnanK said:


> Great pictures. How do you get that "candy" look on the car images? Is it a filter on the lens?


No lense this time as i often use a circular polorizing lens . I get that candy look from spending time going through lightroom 5 and photoshop cs6 mostly from noise reduction to smooth things out then resharpening but i still do alot of work going through all the usual full range of adjustments from things like highlights to shadows to changing how i like the colours etc etc plus some cleaning up of the image if needed ( spot healing ).

In photoshop i do often use topaz plugins for my noise and sharpening as they have a much better range and efficient range of adjustments than what the standard photoshop has.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

jaycabs said:


> I know i had to do a double take when i walk buy that silvia , looks good  and that 34 did look good just wasnt 100% sure in the front grill area .


yea the front is clean, but doesn't do it for me.:banned:


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> yea the front is clean, but doesn't do it for me.:banned:


Looks like a good conversion , suits the car with its curves .
Go on , you know you secretly like it lol


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

jaycabs said:


> No lense this time as i often use a circular polorizing lens . I get that candy look from spending time going through lightroom 5 and photoshop cs6 mostly from noise reduction to smooth things out then resharpening but i still do alot of work going through all the usual full range of adjustments from things like highlights to shadows to changing how i like the colours etc etc plus some cleaning up of the image if needed ( spot healing ).
> 
> In photoshop i do often use topaz plugins for my noise and sharpening as they have a much better range and efficient range of adjustments than what the standard photoshop has.



Just relaized i wrote no lense when i ment no filter lol


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

*japshow 2015*

If nobody's said it, thank you for some great pictures and getting a record of some great cars:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------

